# Valentines Day Sale -Sildenafil just $11.99



## JASchemicals (Feb 7, 2011)

Valentines Day Sale - Sildenafil "Via" Suspension 25mg/ml - 30ml for just $11.99!!! And as always free shipping for all orders over $59.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 7, 2011)

Expect a PM soon 

-T


----------



## JASchemicals (Feb 8, 2011)

Sounds good T!


----------

